# Altec Lansing Medallion series components



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the old Altec Medallion series components? I am aware that the old Altec "carbon fiber" components are extremely desirable but can't find any information on their Medallion line other than it was created in '95. I have the chance to purchase some components and coaxials NIB for a really good price and have been searching for opinions before I take the plunge. These are the ones with the purple tweeter diaphragm, model # T1, and they use the ALC7 crossover.

Here is a picture of just the tweeters.
http://i.imgur.com/6J5eo.jpg


----------

